# Backup DUMP/RESTORE file format



## TapeDude (May 24, 2021)

Hello,

I'm trying to find the definition of FreeBSD's DUMP/RESTORE file structure. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Google is determined to point me towards BSODs, core dumps, the man page for dump, etc, everything exept what I need.

TIA.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2021)

Maybe try asking OpenBSD questions on an OpenBSD forum?


----------



## TapeDude (May 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Maybe try asking OpenBSD questions on an OpenBSD forum?


Sorry, typo. Fixed.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2021)

Read the source? 






						dump « sbin - src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## TapeDude (May 24, 2021)

Thanks. This seems to be what I'm looking for:






						dumprestore.h « protocols « include - src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				




However, I note that it refers to the coming update of ino_t from 32-bit to 64-bit; my understanding is that 64-bit was introduced a few years back?


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2021)

TapeDude said:


> my understanding is that 64-bit was introduced a few years back?


Yes, https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=318736


----------

